# Animal Crossing: New Horizons LGBT+ Friend Search



## NatsumiSummer

I am searching for more LGBT+ Animal Crossing fans to add to my Switch Friends List. 

My friend code is 0264-3200-7642, and I am 25 years old, pansexual trans woman.


----------



## Pearls

my friend code is SW-7160-0310-2557
I’m a 19 year old bisexual trans guy


----------



## CalSamurai

read below :]


----------



## Chris

Hi! Oh cool, we're close in age. I'm 27.  

My switch code is 6527-0103-8715.


----------



## empressbethie

Hi! 21 year old gay woman
I get my special edition switch on Friday so no friend code yet!


----------



## Krissi2197

23 year old bisexual woman here!! 

Let's all have a big ol' gay party.

My friendcode is in the sidebar!!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

i have sent you all friend requests.


----------



## wonderwitch

I’m a 19 year old lesbian.  When I am near my switch I’ll send you a friend request. I love this idea, I don’t have many LGBT+ friends, and I have even less animal crossing playing friends


----------



## plantlover

omg best! i'm non-binary-ish, gay and 25.


----------



## Antonio

I'm the definition of gay trash, add me.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

I'm quite a bit older than most people here, but I'm always glad to have more LGBT+ friends. I'm a 52-year old, married, gay man--my husband does not play any video games. All my game friends are people I've met only online.

SW-4352-4056-3628


----------



## Dizzardy

I'm 28 and gay. (guy)

Feel free if anyone wants to add me my friend code is:

SW-1864-0193-7126


----------



## Soigne

21 year old queer man! feel free to add me if you'd like 

SW-1133-0394-6727


----------



## Spongebob

I’m bisexual, if you wanna add me feel free lol


----------



## bittermeat

24 yr old, married gay guy! add me if you want


----------



## Ama

32 year old bi women here. Add me and I will reply within the day. You dont have to be lgbtq+ or anything, just hoping to get a good gathering of friends to play with!

7176-3123-7914


----------



## Kurashiki

19 y/o lesbian! feel free to add SW-0782-09398585


----------



## PeeBraiin

ADD ME! :3

21Yr old - Pansexual - Non-Binary

6980-8546-6496


----------



## startinggate

I'm 24 and a gay man, my FC is:
SW-7113-2195-1341
please feel free to add me if you'd like


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Sent you all friend requests


----------



## SheepMareep

I'll send you a request!!! I'm pan too c:
SW-1116-5551-3531


----------



## Darkesque_

Hello! I am 14 and I am proud to be pansexual!


----------



## Utsukishi

21 year old pan ace ^^ switch code is in sidebar!


----------



## Marte

I'm the L ♥
I think my code is in the sidebar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks like it's not in the sidebar ahaha rip.
2913-5111-8041


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I sent you all a friend request~ :3


----------



## Hikari

19 year old gay disaster here, my friend code is on my sidebar <3


----------



## Apollyna

27 / non-binary poc / artist + lover of monsters and cute weird critters. My switch code is under my avatar!
( Edit: in case it's not -- 8308-6655-6594 )
( Edit2 because I never proofread: if I Liked your post I'll send you a FQ later! Gotta go to work rn lol)

Fantastic idea for a thread!!


----------



## Neorago

big ol’ soon to be 26yr-old lesbian here. added you 

FC: 1037-6800-5137
feel free to add me guys!


----------



## Yewynn

Oooh I love this! I'm 22 and I'm a bisexual woman. You're all free to add me!


----------



## spinachbaby

21 yr old nonbinary big gay idiot 

SC: sw-3334-5222-5728

I'm gonna add a bunch of yall in this thread add me back if u want :3c


----------



## Whisper

I'm a 18 year old nb lesbian! Y'all can add me if you really would like to u_u 

2686-8317-9882


----------



## Saylor

Awesome! I'm an almost 22 year old lesbian. Feel free to add me 

4176-2846-7207


----------



## Neechan

If you don’t mind me, you can add me on as well 

FC in the sidebar


----------



## sleepydreepy

22 year old fem gay gamer girl 
switch friend code: 1638-3529-0786

Feel free to add me! I'll add some of y'all too!


----------



## tywashere

I'm 25 and hella gay. My friend code is 3214-7038-0723.


----------



## Ezael

20, trans masc + gay, looking for new friends always! Feel free to add me, too!


----------



## nintendofan85

My friend code is SW-7144-2399-2801. I'm a cis bi guy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, as far as my age, I turned 20 a month and a half ago.


----------



## KirbyWithAKnife

My FC is *4120-9863-6910*!! Panromantic 21 yr old female. ♥


----------



## ariesmoon

22 yr old lesbian here, ill add yall once i receive my switch later today <3


----------



## Apollyna

plantlover said:


> omg best! i'm non-binary-ish, gay and 25.



What's your SW code? xD


----------



## plantlover

lol I forgot to put it here....  I will maybe delete it later, because I like privacy and stuff. Haha, I don't have any friends on switch yet so, I haven't purchased Online yet, but I'm thinking about to getting it soon since it's very cheap. 

SW-7885-1169-7587

(also, should this be moved to NH online? mods?)

edit: I got Online service!


----------



## Zordian

25 year old cis bi guy here!

1696-2698-6871


----------



## raynelogens

34 M Gay, always looking for new friends to play AC with. My friends don't  play sadly.


----------



## SyndicateMojo

41 year old gay male.  None of my friends play ACNH  

SW-7289-5775-7873
Island: Krakoa
Native Fruit: Oranges


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Trans dude here, and also hella gay! o/
Friend code is 1421-4756-1033 (I should probs put that in my sidebar), just message me a heads up if y'all need anything I guess! ^_^


----------



## Vintage Viola

24 year old bisexual woman! I don't have my switch with me right now, but I'll most definitely add you later once I do!


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Well, I may be bisexual, but I'm not a member of any LGBT organizations, since they've become defunct and obsolete.


----------



## Magnetar

Hi! I'm a shy 43 year old gay male from the Netherlands looking to make new friends here.


----------



## Manoon

Hi, I’m 20 year old, lesbian 
Feel free to add me 
SW-2162-0454-9724


----------



## kjetta

27, Gay M, definitely up for some Animal Crossing and Pokemon times with friendly and safe people <3
SW-4240-8646-2909


----------



## Typhloquill

21 year old lesbian! I'll add anyone who sends me a friend request. 

SW-1478-3988-5380


----------



## capnport

my code is SW-6736-9060-9610, and im a 16 year old nonbinary person


----------



## 0orchid

22 year old bi woman, feel free to add me


----------



## Lady Timpani

23 cis bi woman! Feel free to add me.


----------



## trashpedia

I’m a gay male 18 yr old wanting to meet new people! ^-^

SW-4671-3766-4113


----------



## carackobama

I’m a 24 year old bi woman, feel free to add me y’all <3

SW-3834-6420-6614


----------



## SyndicateMojo

I'm leaving my island gates open for visitors for a couple of hours if you want to drop by to explore or shop or help yourself to some fruit (oranges, apples, peaches, cherries).
(Leif is here selling Azalea starts, Tea Olive starts, Cosmos seeds, Lily seeds)

I won't actively be playing the whole time but I'll be checking for new friend requests so people can get in.
Dodo Code: 4P284

There are presents near the airport by the across from the welcome sign
(If anyone would leave some pears that would be awesome)


----------



## moonbox

24 year old, pansexual, genderqueer bish~

SW 7612-4727-7110


----------



## celesludenberg

24, bi nb~
SW-5480-6417-2712


----------



## rawstberry

25 years old bi woman, feel free to add me! *♡*
SW-4388-2704-8791.


----------



## zetapsicq

Hi all- married gay male, 37. My husband got me hooked on this game.  Here is my FC, feel free to add: SW-2785-3825-9489


----------



## SyndicateMojo

Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa. No entry fee. My 1st time so hope this goes well.

https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb


----------



## SyndicateMojo

SyndicateMojo said:


> Turnips are selling for 583 on Krakoa. No entry fee. My 1st time so hope this goes well.
> 
> https://turnip.exchange/island/65a48dfb


Locking the queue in 10 minutes.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



SyndicateMojo said:


> Locking the queue in 10 minutes.


If you're still in the queue you'll need to refresh for the new code.


----------



## MissLance




----------



## sarosephie

empressbethie said:


> Hi! 21 year old gay woman
> I get my special edition switch on Friday so no friend code yet!


Wait what?! I didn't know they were available...unless you're keeping them secret


----------



## empressbethie

sarosephie said:


> Wait what?! I didn't know they were available...unless you're keeping them secret


I think this is a really old thread! I preordered the special edition switch the day it was available to order and got it on launch day


----------



## Insanidee

Hi everyone! I’m 30 and a lesbian

Friend code: SW-1769-5463-7494


----------



## NatsumiSummer

MissLance said:


> Hi! I'm 35 old lesbian, from Italy. I just started playing so add me!
> SW-5320-4173-2447





Insanidee said:


> Hi everyone! I’m 30 and a lesbian
> 
> Friend code: SW-1769-5463-7494



I sent you both friend requests~ 

if you ever see my island open for visitors, then please feel free to come visit my island~ <3


----------



## DavidUK

44 year old Gaymale looking for other gay male friends to play

my code is sw 8415 6007 1521


----------



## Pendragon1980

I'm a 40-year-old demisexual aromatic woman. Happily divorced crazy cat lady for what it's worth.
Sw 1332 4391 7146


----------



## AudiJames

49 gay male with Siamese cat  seeking new friends. My friend code is: 4365-7883-8692


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Hey I'm a queer enby woman ^^ my friend code is 1840 6636 9990


----------



## NebulaGirl

20 year old lesbian, new to Switch and looking for new friends online. My friend code is: SW-8061-8507-0815


----------

